# 110 liter tank



## Vodoc Xeno (May 10, 2012)

Hey!
I've made an album of all the (best) pics of this tank from 2010 until now. Actually I got a better tank of the same size about six months ago.
--> Tank N°1 | Facebook

Tell me what you think =)
See ya


----------

